# Found this while detailing..



## SubaruJunkie (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello! 

My wife owns a 2016 Cruze. I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this but I'm hoping someone can help me out here.

Since we bought the car I noticed that the Tilt Sterring Wheel doesnt lock into place. It's not easy to move but I can move it by hand. Anytime I drive the car (which is rarely) my 6'1" frame cant halp but holed the wheel as I get into the car. I always unlatch it and move it to position closing the latch when I'm done. I avoid putting any pressure on it while I'm driving. It doesnt bother my wife. She's tiny and slides right into the car.

Anyway, today I detailed the car in and out. Under the tilt wheel sitting on the plastic ledge there I found the attached. It was stuck there as it was coated In grease. Am i right in thinking this is the lock pin for the tilt wheel?

Any help is appreciated! 

Thanks!

Junkie


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd take it in to the shop if there is no easy fix on this, big safety concern for the wife. I pulled a lever on a rental car while in a construction zone on I 40 and almost lost control. There was plenty of play in that wheel and I couldn't find the lever while trying to operate the car in the curvy construction detour. I have a few other similar stories, cutting the engine and coasting for miles, and when my mat slipped and jammed the accelerator, that was insane!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like #2 on the left and #4 on the right - both steering column. I cannot find any further breakdown of parts, so it probably isn't sold in pieces for safety reasons.


----------

